# AudialsOne



## shaggydeluxe (7. Januar 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe mir die Demo von AudialsOne gezogen und habe dann dazu einen Lizenzschlüssel erhalten, den ich eingegeben habe. Anscheinend ist der Schlüssel aber schon öfters vergeben worden , sodass nach kurzer zeit die bedienung wieder eingschränkt wird.
Ich habe die Software schon 5x deinstalliert und wieder neu installiert und aus der Registry sämtliche Einträge der Software gelöscht.
Jedes mal wenn ich es neu installiere ist der alte Lizenzschlüssel noch vorhanden und ich bekomme ihn nicht weg.

Was kann ich tun um diesen Lizenzschlüssel zu finden und dann zu löschen, da ich die Kaufversion erwerben möchte ?

Das bringt nix solange der alte Lizenzschlüssel immer  noch zur Software verknüft ist 

Wer kann mir helfen 

MfG
shaggydeluxe


----------



## sight011 (8. Januar 2009)

formatieren!  

--> Ich würde diese Frage nicht unbedingt in den Audio-Bereich posten, vielleicht fragst du mal im Chat nach, bzw. in einem anderen Teil des Forums, -denn das Problem hat ja nicht unbedingt etwas mit Audio zu tun  mfg A.


----------

